# I hate nothing to say...



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

But I also have nothing to do but sit here and listen to this awful music while I'm at work. So if anyone's up....

How are you? How was your day? How's the weather? whatever... lol.

 

Hope everyone is having a wonderful night... I'm really sleepy, and I have 3 more hours to go... Ready to hit the hay, but have an hour drive ahead of me to my bed... yay....


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

This is all a dream. Now wake up and go to sleep.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

PRSweetKandi said:


> But I also have nothing to do but sit here and listen to this awful music while I'm at work. So if anyone's up....
> 
> How are you? How was your day? How's the weather? whatever... lol.
> 
> ...


Where are you working, a bar or club? Just wondering with the times..

As to your questions..

1. I'm okay, quit smoking yesterday so keep waking up very angry. lol
2. My day yesterday way okay, distorted due to # 1.. But after work went to vitamin shoppe and stocked back up on meal supplements, vitamins, organic raw bars for myself.
3. Weather needs to make its mind up! Cool at night, warm, cool, hot, cold, chilly, warm, hot... LOL
4. Yeah, whatever. :cheers:

Be careful going home tonight, listen to music and grab a cup of coffee from some where, don't give yourself the opportunity to doze off!


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

Congrats on the quitting! Good luck! I need to do the same


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

@KMdogs that is great about the quitting smoking! Although I have never even touched a cigarette in my life, I know it's hard. You can do it! My boss would always attempt to quit after EVERY holiday, new year, (even new month!) lol!! 

We always want our dogs to be in top shape and healthy, why not us? :cheers:


P.s. your answers to her questions made me actually laugh out loud. Haha!


----------



## Vilebeast (Feb 29, 2012)

KMdogs said:


> Where are you working, a bar or club? Just wondering with the times..
> 
> As to your questions..
> 
> ...


Hold strong on quitting smoking..I just hit the one year mark, smoke free 4/24/2012.


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

KMdogs said:


> Where are you working, a bar or club? Just wondering with the times..
> 
> As to your questions..
> 
> ...


Yes, I am "house mom" at a strip club... Take care of the girls (which is like caring for drunk 5 year olds)

Congrats on quitting smoking. It is hard. I smoke an ecig now, so that it helps a bit with the pissed off thing... I still eat more now that I quit. LOL
I agree about the weather. I keep getting sick due to the frequent weather changes. LOL

I was have asleep when I posted this... apparently.. it took me days to get back to. *epic fail* lol


----------

